# Peugeot Qs



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 1, 2018)

This Peugeot is FS near me. I asked for the model and year but the seller doesn’t know. Also, is that a pump on the downtube? Just wondering if it’s worth the effort to go look at. 
I know the hubs usually have the year stamped.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jul 1, 2018)

-----

The latest the bicycle could be is 1971 due to early type Simplex QR skewers and absence of Nervar chrome chainguard.

The handlebar stem is a replacement.

Model appears to be UO8.

If the shift levers are white Delrin (difficult to tell due to lo-res image) that moves it back into the mid-60's.

The Normandy Sport model hubs were not dated at this time.  Neither were the bicycle's Simplex gears nor RIGIDA SUPERCHROMIX rims.  Simplex and Rigida dating first begins ~1971.

Hope this helps you a bit.

Edit -

Forgot to answer question regarding frame pump.  It is an AFA (Poutrait-Morin) white plastic frame pump which has been consumer decorated with tape.  Model number is 832 -



 

-----


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 1, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The latest the bicycle could be is 1971 due to early type Simplex QR skewers and absence of Nervar chrome chainguard.
> 
> ...




Guess it’s from the 60s. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jul 1, 2018)

-----

Thank you for the additional image.

Can see now pump not model 832.

Suspect it not a Poutrait-Morin product.

The white Delrin front clamp piece on the cycle's Prestige front mech is also consistent with this dating.

Possible rear mech may contain white Delrin also.  It will be no later than model 537 in any event.  Will exhibit grey plastic covers over the springs.

-----


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Juvela. I looked on Sheldon Browns site and didn’t find much on Peugeots. What do you think it’s value is if it was cleaned up and tuned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jul 1, 2018)

twinflight said:


> Thanks Juvela. I looked on Sheldon Browns site and didn’t find much on Peugeots. What do you think it’s value is if it was cleaned up and tuned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




-----

It is a fortunate find in such excellent state.

Reminds me of some of the wonderful finds Fred has been getting in heronland.

Will clean up easily and look great in no time.

Would expect that when done it might yield something in the range of two hundreds of simolianis.

Me sense is that its nativity resideth in the MCMLXV_LXVII _fenetre._

Should you wish to find additional information you could look through the print materials housed at http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/

-----


----------

